

Motorola Superbowl Commercial, parody of Apple's 1984 - dmitrig01
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BPFODsob1I

======
sambeau
It's the usual nonsense: people only buy Apple products to be fashionable; if
you want to be genuinely different - buy a non-Apple product.

It misses the truth by a mile: Apple products are very, very good at doing
what they were designed for.

Make a better product and you won't need a stupid ad like this: we will sing
your praises for you.

------
jasonmcalacanis
The build up was really great.... the payoff, however, sucked.

~~~
pedalpete
I don't know about the build-up, but overall, the commercial didn't say
anything. I don't know that it showed much promise either. Hopefully the
device is more inspired than the ad

